
Help HN: Cannot recover my Google Adsense because of single 1$ mistake - tuyguntn
Dear HN,<p>I need your help on this issue, maybe by doing this I can catch attention of Google Adsense Team members.<p>In 2014 September, I have published an android app in play store (only one app, I don&#x27;t have any other app) and in order to get experience and feel of AdMob I have created AdMob account for the <i>first time</i>, I haven&#x27;t have any experience with it yet.<p>It worked roughly 1-2 month or less and made <i>~1USD</i>, I haven&#x27;t received it,
then suddenly got email about illegal activity and my account has been blocked. At that time I didn&#x27;t know how to find who is making that illegal activity and appealed again. Team responded with block.<p>2015, November. I have unpublished my app from Google store.<p>Now 2016, I tried to appeal, but got rejected. because of almost 2years old,
beginner mistake now I am losing an opportunity to use Google AdSense forever.<p>I know Google seriously responds to illegal activity, but does Google Team think I did this thing intentionally? for 1USD? Maybe I tested my app 2-3times when I first integrated AdMob, maybe that was the reason for illegal activity, maybe some user intentionally created illegal activity.<p>Is this considered right losing lifetime opportunity just for <i>1USD</i>, forever?<p>I hope someone will help with advice on this issue.
======
justhw
My suggestion from extensive experience: move on.

It's 2016 and there are better and highly competitive alternatives to Adsense.

If you'd rather have Adsense, just apply for a new account with absolutely
zero credential similarity to your previous account (this includes IP address,
mail address etc...)

Best,

------
gesman
Google adsense today is not what it was 10 yrs ago. You're not losing lifetime
opportunity to use Google.

You gaining clarity to discover better options.

------
tuyguntn
Seems, I made mistake while writing content.

@@ -1,1 +1,1

-Dear HN,

+Dear HNers,

~~~
DrScump
But after all, what _is_ HN without HNers? It's like the sound of one hand
clapping.

